# M60 Valley Pan Gasket - Where does the Coolant Go



## Tomlite (Oct 4, 2005)

Just looking for something new to do, Just replaced the O2 sensors and now need my next project. 

1. Pull Intake Manifold, clean Injectors, replace valley pan gasket, replace hoses in Heater Valve area. So, will the coolant show up in the oil????

or

2. Play Go Fetch, to see if the Oil Pump Bolts are tight. I was wondering, If the Oil Pump bolts come loose, how do I secre them so that they do not come loose again. Not Loctite, Safety Wire???


----------

